# Gas tank location



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

Is all off the gas tank under the backseat or is some of it in the trunk? i want to know this so i can know where to bolt my enclosure down since i definetely don't want to drill through that. i'll probally figure it out the next time i put my car on the rack but i want to be sure oh yeah its a B14 sentra


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

is only under the backsit, believe me


----------

